# HandyCam file size !!!



## shwetanshu (Oct 28, 2005)

Today is my birthday   and i got a sony handycam DCR TRV 285E. Now i recorded two clips one is of 4 minutes(file size:1.25 GB   ) and other one is of 47 secs (261 MB  ). How to decrease its file size??? How to join them using VCD cutter?? I m no able to find the option for saving the file.


----------



## vishalbhatia (Oct 29, 2005)

Why dont you import using Windows Movie Maker.


----------



## vishalbhatia (Oct 29, 2005)

Anyways Congrats for your Birthday and your new Handycam!


----------



## desertwind (Oct 29, 2005)

usually raw video will have such huge sizes. you should use some video compression tools to reduce the size.


----------

